# Send Prayers Please



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I never post "send prayers" stuff, but I need some help today. My little sister has been going through a really rough pregnancy and now at 23 weeks, she has lost a lot of amniotic fluid and will most likely lose her baby today. If they try to save the baby, he has only a 19% chance of survival and only a 5% chance of "normalcy". She has got a good head about all this, but I don't know how much of that is just a front. She's got to be scared to death. I'm very worried for her and the baby.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Ivy. that is so sad. But you and your sister and her baby will be in my prayers today for the best possible outcome for all. Peace and strength and hugs.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

This is incredibly sad and impossibly diffcult. I will be praying for you and your family today. Stay strong - your sister is going to need you!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry...I'll be sending my prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing your sister peace and strength!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to your sister and her baby. I hope everything turns out OK - 5% is not impossible! You have to believe


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister's difficult pregnancy. Sending prayers to you all.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

. . . sending good wishes to your sister and family . . . I am sure she is in good hands


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm praying for a miracle, Ivy, for your sister and her baby.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Prayers for strength, peace, and some understanding during such a difficult time for you and your family Ivy.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ivy, my prayers are with your sister, her baby, and the family today.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have said a prayer also. Don't give up hope though. Miracles happen every day. Love to you and your daughter.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivy,
Wow does this bring back memories...this is very similar with what happened to me. I had bleeding too and made it to 29 weeks. Sending prayers and good thoughts for your sister and her baby. The medical world can do alot but never just completely trust what they say Ivy. I was told Robbie would die in utero and have a rare chromosonal disorder. Neither happened. He was a normal child with all his chromosones in order and he did not die. I left it all in God's hands and did not want them keeping a baby alive at all costs and he made it. Never give up hope.

:angel:

I wanted to add--if she can make it to 25 weeks the odds increase alot in favor of the baby...at least in 2001


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Adding my prayers for her, the baby and you :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot Julie. So far, the baby still has a strong heartbeat. We are hoping that the leak will seal itself and she can remain on bed rest for as long as she can. This has been the pregnancy from hell. She was bleeding almost from the start - so badly that it would just pour out (sorry to be so graphic). She has had what I consider to be less than stellar care. She has been in and out of the hospital a zillion times in the last few weeks. Her doctor discharged her on Friday and told her that she wants to see her this week. Renee called yesterday morning and the hospital said they had no record of her!! So, she went anyway and they admitted her. The P.A. said she was going to loose the baby and there wasn't anything they can do. She went through this all day long. At 5:30, her doctors office told her that the doctor had two deliveries to do and would have to eat dinner before she would see Renee. At 10:00, still no doctor. She finally was able to get the hospital to transfer her to Shands in Gainsville which is much more able to handle high risk pregnancies. I still don't think she ever saw her doctor.

A few weeks ago, they told her that the baby might have Spina Biffida. That turned out not to be the case. It was a false negative. 

Total nightmare.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with Julie. I know 3 strong boys that were never suppose to make it and if they did there would be health issues. No health issues showed up
They all are fine and play high school football
Sending prayers and hugs to your sister, you and the family


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sending healing prayers and hugs to you all.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

My prayers are with all of you. God is the Great Physician, God of the impossible. My guess is Renee nor her baby have an expiration date stamped on their body. Doctors are great when needed, but they're not God (although some act like it). Keep trusting in the One Who Is Able.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love, prayers are coming your way for you, your sister and her baby. Never give up hope. Miracles do happen every day!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ivy,

I'm just seeing this and I can imagine your sister's stress over not only a difficult pregnancy, but from the sound of it, less than stellar care. God bless her, her unborn child and everyone who loves her. Sending prayers in your and her direction.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sending a prayer for the best outcome possible for your sister and her baby, and comfort for you, too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivy-I too bleed like a stuck pig...it poured out and honestly I thought I'd bleed to death. It was the pregnancy from hell. The thing is....I was on bed rest with little/no amiontic fluid and I was just instructed to drink lots of liquids (no pop) and make sure I felt that baby kick every hour. I had a chart to keep track. IF AND THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT Ivy--if she no longer feels that baby kick in a few hours-she needs to go to an emergency room right away. If the baby dies in utero it will send a toxin to the mother and infection and all that. You don't want that...it can kill your sister. This was what I was told from the specialist I had. 

Towards the end they started giving me steriod shots to push the development of the baby lungs. Lungs are last to develop and are just buds at this point. Those steriod shots helped alot (I think I had 3? ) and when Robbie was born at just barely 29 weeks...his apgar scores were 9 and 9 for a preemie that was unheard of. He was a 2lb.er but Ivy----she needs to make it to at least 25-26 weeks. That makes the odds of the baby's survival so much better. They told me 28 weeks is best and I made it to 29. Keep your sister upbeat but relaxed (try to make her lay all the time and only get up to pee) and she should be laying down in the car to and from doctors too. Is someone driving her? I see now you said she was in the hospital......but if she comes home again...ok? I'm just telling you what info I have from me,ok? I know things have probably changed some since I had Robbie..so don't take what I'm saying as gospel....I just want you and your sister to have the best possible outcome and if sharing my experience helps then great....if not.....that's okay too....but I just want to make sure all help is being given to your sister. She must be scared --I know I was and exhausted. She should be on iron pills for the loss of blood. I had those gi-normous ones from my doctor...but even if she doesn't have those...she should ask the doctor and be sure to tell of her severe blood loss.:hug::angel::hug:


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I am praying that God will hold your sister and her baby in His mighty hands and send his Spirit to wrap them in love, healing, strength and peace.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Sending prayers for a positive outcome and for strength for mother, baby, and family.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Your sister, and all others, are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm glad she got transferred and hope she is receiving better care. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is very sad and I'll send my best thoughts & prayers for your sister's health, and hopefully the baby's, and comfort to you all if the baby is lost.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

God bless .


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Julie - the placenta is detaching and not delivering the fluids to the baby. The doctors feel that even if she hangs on for another two weeks, the baby will have suffered significantly by then. I'm still hoping for the best, but it looks pretty bad. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

my thoughts and prayers for your sis and baby.
i am soooo glad she got transferred to a level 3 hospital.
i am not happy with the story of her treatment before transfer...
(there are words in my head that i dare not repeat)
her best chance is being cared for by a perinatologist.
if it is a small leak, it could heal over.. lots of antibiotics and
lots of bedrest. the strict bedrest can make these moms feel crazy.
good time to take up needlework to help keep her minds off things. lots of phone calls and visits from friends and family help too...
preemies are unpredictable.
sometimes it is mother nature's way at work and even then, there are sometimes no clear answers as to why... and sometimes these babies can battle through against all odds...

with lots of prayers.
best,
marcia


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

ivy,
i guess i was writing my post when you were putting up yours.
i am so sorry.
lots and lots of prayers. i am glad she is 
in a good place for her care.
there isn't much that can be done to stop an abruption.
your sister is going to need you to be very close to her for quite some time.
tears..
marcia


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Marcia - apparently it's even worse than that. There are blood clots in the placenta that are preventing the fluids and nutrients from reaching the baby. I spoke with her several times today (I'm in NY and she is in FL) and she really sounds resigned to the fact that she is going to lose this baby. She is young and will be able to try again and hopefully will have a wonderful outcome. At this point, she just wants this to be over.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

What a terrible position to be in, I hope she has some support and help now. She will need her faith and strength in any event. Continued love and prayers going her way.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Prayers are going out for your sister, the doctors, nurses and the sweet baby. May they feel God's hand on them....


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The baby was born stillborn early this morning. I haven't spoken to my sister yet, but my Mom said that she is okay and ready to move on. This has been such a difficult pregnancy for her. I can only hope the next one will be uneventful. 

Thanks to all of you who thought about her during your day. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ivy, so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers to you and your family. It sounds like your sister is an incredibly strong person, and she's been through a lot. I hope she can find some peace after this difficult time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your last post brought me to tears. God bless your sister as she goes through a mourning period. Don't be surprised if things get harder for her before they get better with all the hormonal changes.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I will keep "Kim's sister" on my prayer list as she goes through a grieving process.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Ivy. Sending prayers to your family, especially your sister.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivy-my deepest sympathies to your sister,you and your family. I am so sorry for your loss. This has brought back alot of memories for me and I had hoped her outcome would be different of course. I firmly believe God knows what is best,and this was just not meant to be. Your sister sounds like a strong young lady and I wish her healing and health and many healthy happy babies in her future. 

My deepest sympathies----:hug:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm very very sorry.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I can only echo the responses and blessings poured out here for you, your sister and family. Please know we all care.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Sending condolences and prayers to your sister and family.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sympathy to your sister and all of you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Ivy, I'm so sorry to read about the loss of your sister's baby. How sad. My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Please let your sister and her family know we are sending healing prayers and are so sorry for their loss.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh Ivy, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how she must be feeling, my deepest condolences to her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I too repeat what has already been said. You and your family are all in my prayers.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry. My deepest sympathy to your family as you grieve the loss of this little life.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so sorry. My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Ivy I am so sorry for your sister's loss and know that is a loss for all of your family as well.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your sister and your family's loss. Thankfully she is young and strong and there will be a happier outcome in the future, I am sure. Sending hugs to all.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Sending heartfelt sympathy for your family's loss. You are all in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ivy, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so sad and sorry Ivy. sending prayers to you, your family and your sister.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivy, I am so sorry for you and your family. Sending a big hug.

Amanda


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

my thoughts to your sister as she moves through this grief . . .


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers and gentle hugs for your whole family.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, Ivy, that is a sad, sad loss for all of your family. Your strength will help her through the coming weeks.


----------



## nicole2512 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh Ivy, I am so sorry. My deepest sympathy to you and your family. May God bless you and your family and help you through this most difficult times. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hugs!!! :kiss: Sending prayers and healing thoughts your way!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of the baby. My heart goes out to your family.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

I will be thinking positive thoughts, Ivy.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sister's baby. Sending prayers and hugs...
Gina


----------

